# Cabela's bunk guide ons



## njTom (Jul 11, 2009)

alright I hate to be pushy here but I need to know if anyone has purchased the low profile mini bunk guide on from Cabela's. i recently purchased a new jon(2009 Lowe 1448T) and got to take it out today for the 1st time and realized when I pulled it out of the water the boat was not sitting center on the trailer. being by myself i couldn't slide it over so I had to back down the ramp and re-adjust the boat in the water. It still was not right but enough to tie down and get home.( there was quite a few people waitng for the ramp so I didn't want to take up to much time). the reason I am in a hurry to get a reply is because the wife approved the funds to purchase, and if I don't act fast she will change her mind  . I like the style of these and the cost,but I am worried these won't sit right against the boat since the height is 12" and That falls right at the Rib(not sure what that piece of metal is that runs down the boat horizontally). Does anyone recommend any others that will work for my boat? thanks for your responses.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 11, 2009)

I took a look at those and I think they will help solve your problem. remember, they are only guide ons so where they line up to the boat does not really matter - they do not bear much weight

Where do you fish in Mays Landing?


----------



## njTom (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Captain Ahab. I wasn't sure if the boat actually sits on the guide ons or if they would bear any weight of the boat. Since you answered that question I think I will order. I mainly fish Lake Lenape since I am about 10mins away from it, but I have been trying different lakes recently(hammonton,menatico,union,assipink,maple,tuchahoe) and a few others. i see your in PA. Do you ever come over the bridge to fish?


----------



## Zum (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know the exact bunks your looking at but if there the low ones,you "might" still have troubles trailering your boat if the launch is real steep.On a windy day the bow may still go over top of them and then your in a real pickle.
Sounds like you use nice boat launches though so you should be fine,alot of people have them.They will diffenitly help you center your boat on the trailer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 12, 2009)

njTom said:


> Thanks Captain Ahab. I wasn't sure if the boat actually sits on the guide ons or if they would bear any weight of the boat. Since you answered that question I think I will order. I mainly fish Lake Lenape since I am about 10mins away from it, but I have been trying different lakes recently(hammonton,menatico,union,assipink,maple,tuchahoe) and a few others. i see your in PA. Do you ever come over the bridge to fish?



I do on occasion. I even have a NJ license that I have only used a few times this year.


----------



## fish devil (Jul 12, 2009)

:twisted: Welcome to the site. How is bass fishing at Lenape? Only been there a couple of times.


----------



## wildcatfan (Jul 12, 2009)

A friend looked at these several years ago. I ended up building him a set out of 1/4" x 3" flatbar with a cross bar welded at the top to hold a piece of carpet covered, pressure treated 2x4.
Biggest benefit was we were able to custom make them to fit his trailer and boat and since they were made of 1/4" plate they were strong enough to take the abuse.


----------



## njTom (Jul 13, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Welcome to the site. How is bass fishing at Lenape? Only been there a couple of times.


Thanks fish devil. Lenape has been good to me the past few times I have gone out. Decent largemouth, some good pickeral, and alot of crappie. When I went out Saturday I registered my boat there and the ranger inside the office showed me some pics of recent largemouth caught in the 7 to 9ib range.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought a pair from Gander Mountain. the bolt on with C clamps. Only been out one time since I had them installed. I did notice they have vibrated loose a little bit and I need to tighten them up. 
I do know these were $99 bucks, but I dont remember the manufacturer.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 14, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> I bought a pair from Gander Mountain. the bolt on with C clamps. Only been out one time since I had them installed. I did notice they have vibrated loose a little bit and I need to tighten them up.
> I do know these were $99 bucks, but I dont remember the manufacturer.



Cyber, maybe putting some locknuts on would help? Just thinking that maybe the hardware that came with it might not be the best quality?


----------



## TrackerTom (Sep 6, 2009)

I know this is kind of old, but I figured it might help someone anyway. I don't know if mine are the low profile or not, but I definitely have the ones from Cabelas and they are great. Makes loading the boat super easy.

Tom


----------

